# 95 Jetta Vr6 tranny oil change?



## CubanKid Vr6 (Aug 26, 2008)

how do you change tranny oil on a vr6 5 speed? i have searched but havent found any answeres. what would be the best fluid to use if possible to change? please help


----------



## jmj5150 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 95 Jetta Vr6 tranny oil change? (CubanKid Vr6)*

Bring it in to the dealer near you.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 95 Jetta Vr6 tranny oil change? (CubanKid Vr6)*

On the bottom of the tranny there is a drain plug. On the front of the tranny (accessible from the front of the car, open the hood and look down) there is the fill plug. Both are 17mm 6 point plugs.


----------



## jmj5150 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 95 Jetta Vr6 tranny oil change? (crrdslcvr6)*

How do you find out the level of fluid?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 95 Jetta Vr6 tranny oil change? (jmj5150)*

add fluid until it starts to pour out.


----------

